# Eclipse: Plug-In mit Ecoding Problem



## Flokati (7. Jul 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe mir ein kleines Plug-In für Eclipse geschrieben und habe ein Problem mit dem Encoding.
Wenn ich über die plugin.xml -> Testing -> Launch an Eclipse application starte, ist Umlaut-Technisch alles in Butter.
Wenn ich das Plugin allerdings über das Exported Repository installiere, werden die Umlaute verschandelt:
z.B.: "tÃ¤glich" statt "täglich"


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2010)

In welchem Encoding liegen die Dateien vor? 
In welchem Encoding wandern sie ins SCM?
In welchem Encoding wird kompiliert?
Welches Encoding verwendet das Buildsystem?
Welches Encoding hat das Zielsystem?


----------



## Flokati (7. Jul 2010)

Das Kürzel "SCM" kenn ich jetzt nicht, ansonsten alles UTF-8.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2010)

SCM steht für Source Control Managment.
Wie sieht der Header deiner plugin.xml aus? Steht dort ein <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>?
Sind diese Strings direkt als Strings in der Plugin.xml eingetragen, oder verwendest du ein properties File?
Java Properties müssen normalerweise ISO kodiert sein und nicht UTF-8, vielleicht liegt da dein Problem.


----------



## Flokati (8. Jul 2010)

Die plugin.xml beginnt mit "<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>".
Die Strings kommen aus keiner Property-Datei.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich es zum testen starte, ist im Test-Eclipse alles OK. Wenn ich es dann in mein Produktiv-Eclipse installiere, tritt der Fehler mit dem Encoding auf.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jul 2010)

Überprüfe mal mit einem externen Editor ob die Datei wirklich korrekt UTF-8 enkodiert ist.


----------



## Flokati (9. Jul 2010)

Die Dateien ".project" und "site.xml" waren in ANSI. Ich habe sie in UTF-8 abgespeichert. Plugin deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert.
Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht.

Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal ganz von vorn anzufangen, um den Fehler einzugrenzen:
1. Ein neues Plugin-Projekt (Plug-in with a view) anlegen und in der SampleView.java einen Test-String mit "äüöß" einfügen.
2. Ein neues Feature-Project mit dem neu Projekt aus (1.) drin anlegen.
3. Ein neues Update Site Project anlegen.
3a. Eine neue Category hinzufügen.
3b Der Category das Feature-Project hinzufügen
3c Build All

Test
1. Im Plugin über die Plugin.xml -> Testing -> Launch an Eclipse application
1a  "äüöß" wird in der Sample-View angezeigt, alles in Ordnung
2. Das Plugin über die Update Site installieren
2a In der Sample-View wird "äüöß" leider nicht angezeigt, sondern wieder nur Grütze.


Um das Problem vielleicht noch weiter eingrenzen zu können: Kann man das Plugin direkt in Eclipse installieren, ohne über die Update Site zu gehen?

Update
Das Vorgehen oben habe ich auf einem Windows XP-Rechner mit Eclipse 3.5 und Java 1.6 durchgeführt.
Grade habe ich das Gleiche nochmal in meiner Windows7-VM mit Eclipse 3.6 und ebenfalls Java 1.6 gemacht. Hier funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ich alle äs, üs und ös sehen 
...ein Mysterium, das sich vermutlich niemals aufklären lasst...


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2010)

Am besten du externalisierst die Strings einfach, das ist eh besser.
Rechtsklick auf die Plugin.xml -> Externalize Strings


----------

